
A Visual Introduction to VC Financing (2015) - robbya
https://dlopuch.github.io/venture-dealr/
======
wethebestcoder
Do most VC companies provide training or mentorship like YC? What if you're a
sole engineer with a good product and a patent but no idea how to turn that
into a business. Do you even need venture capital if you're just selling one
thing? I don't even know how to spend $1000.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
> how to spend $1000

It's really funny because when building something, I will often look at
overall cost as one of the main motivators for doing something for a personal
business.

------
sytse
We recently launched a simple stock option value calculator on our jobs pages
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-group/global-
compen...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-group/global-
compensation/calculator/) that has a few scenarios. I love how this calculator
gives a lot more variables to try. Maybe we should link to it.

------
shadowmore
Was just looking for a refresher on cap tables and the like, and being a
visual learner, this is great.

Another tool some might find useful, which I was introduced to during YC
Startup School:

[http://growth.tlb.org](http://growth.tlb.org)

Startup growth calculator that helps get a basic feel for funding requirements
and runway length. Really helps when it's visualized like that.

------
faizshah
I really like how the visualizations are animated based on scroll waypoints.
What libraries have support for that?

~~~
floatrock
Author here! (neat, didn't think I'd see it submitted it here again, glad the
person who dug this up found it useful!)

I made this four years ago as an experiment in D3 when the scroll-to-
transition style was first getting popular (think nytimes and such).

All of it is basically hand-rolled D3 transitions with lots of debugging
around enter/exit state... haven't looked at D3 lately so not sure if it's any
easier. Charting libraries are a dime a dozen now, but these days when I need
some easy charting, I like the D3+React bindings from VictoryCharts
[https://formidable.com/open-source/victory/docs/victory-
char...](https://formidable.com/open-source/victory/docs/victory-chart)

Kinda hard to wrap your head around how they do transitions in react-eese, but
well, so is raw D3...

------
TuringNYC
@robbya - Really enjoyed your visualization, time-lined interactive
visualations like these are great!

Quick suggestion: You mention "Venture Makr" at the end but dont provide any
way to capture my email and no way to be notified of Venture Makr's launch.

~~~
robbya
I believe @floatrock is the author for this.

